# Craftsmen Snowblower won't move



## smithjon (Feb 27, 2010)

Model *#247888530* - CRAFTSMAN Snow thrower
Today I got as far as the end of the driveway and it seems my driven wheels are no longer driven. I did get it in reverse and the shove it forward and it worked long enough to get back up the driveway but once I put it in reverse again it would not back up nor go forward under its own power.
I looked on http://www.searspartsdirect.com and found what looks like it might be a clutch "Disc Assembly 956-0012A" can anyone tell me if they think I am headed down the right path here please?


----------

